# Farmers Insurance vs MetroMile



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

The Farmers Insursance is the same coverage as MetroMile except instead of paying by the mile you pay an 8% premium for the "rideshare" service. Works the same way Farmers covers you during period 1, James River kicks in during period 2 and 3.

I called today for a quote, $50 more than I've been paying with MeteoMile $140 vs $90 per month for less coverage I might add and double the deductible.

*Farmers Coverage* 100/300/50 with a $500 deductible 
*MM Coverage* 100/300/100 with a $250 deductible

Also the insurance with Farmers is through their specialty insurance so you don't get any of the normal discounts for things like alarms, LoJack, dash cam, good driver, and yes they even give a discount for driving a Prius under a regular policy.

For those who drive full time and put more dead miles or personal miles on their car Farmers may be the way to go, for me not so much.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

It's an additional 8% over just a standard auto policy yes? Or do they base the 8 % on your earnings somehow?

$500.00 deductible still better than 1K. People will still be lying about having passengers in their cars to get the lower deductible. But of course harder to lie if the passengers are screaming injury.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Beur said:


> The Farmers Insursance is the same coverage as MetroMile except instead of paying by the mile you pay an 8% premium for the "rideshare" service. Works the same way Farmers covers you during period 1, James River kicks in during period 2 and 3.
> 
> I called today for a quote, $50 more than I've been paying with MeteoMile $140 vs $90 per month for less coverage I might add and double the deductible.
> 
> ...


POST # 1 / Beur: Thanks for this
Anecdotal Analysis.
I was under the Impression that there
was a gap somewhere with Metro,
but I believe You addressed that in a
Prior Post. I'll Practice what I preach.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Walkersm said:


> It's an additional 8% over just a standard auto policy yes? Or do they base the 8 % on your earnings somehow?
> 
> $500.00 deductible still better than 1K. People will still be lying about having passengers in their cars to get the lower deductible. But of course harder to lie if the passengers are screaming injury.


Farmers claim is the cost is 8% more than their usual policy. You still have the $1,000 deductible when you're under James River during period 2&3. Period 1 you'll be covered by Fsrmers and have the $500 deductible.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1 / Beur: Thanks for this
> Anecdotal Analysis.
> I was under the Impression that there
> was a gap somewhere with Metro,
> ...


No gap with MM, coverage works the same. MM covers period 1 and JR period 2&3.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks for quote compare but not really a comparison unless you tell us the mileage you are using...If I pay 8% more than I pay for my current policy (not Farmers) I would pay only $8.98 additional per month and I average 625 miles per WEEK doing rideshare...Living in North County San Diego I drive home empty almost every day from San Diego (40 miles average).


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> Thanks for quote compare but not really a comparison unless you tell us the mileage you are using...If I pay 8% more than I pay for my current policy (not Farmers) I would pay only $8.98 additional per month and I average 625 miles per WEEK doing rideshare...Living in North County San Diego I drive home empty almost every day from San Diego (40 miles average).


SO you do not have proper insurance yet?
Why don't you go to Metromile and get a quote, and then apply your average mileage(personal miles only) to figure out the comparison with Farmers.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Bill Feit said:


> Thanks for quote compare but not really a comparison unless you tell us the mileage you are using...If I pay 8% more than I pay for my current policy (not Farmers) I would pay only $8.98 additional per month and I average 625 miles per WEEK doing rideshare...Living in North County San Diego I drive home empty almost every day from San Diego (40 miles average).


800+ miles per month driving. 300 or less personal


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Bill Feit said:


> Thanks for quote compare but not really a comparison unless you tell us the mileage you are using...If I pay 8% more than I pay for my current policy (not Farmers) I would pay only $8.98 additional per month and I average 625 miles per WEEK doing rideshare...Living in North County San Diego I drive home empty almost every day from San Diego (40 miles average).


PS Bill Feit it is a comparison as it applies to my situation, just like cost of driving is different for every driver, so is the cost of insurance.

I suggest you call to obtain your own policy quote, then come back to let us know how that worked out.

PSS - the $140 quote was way more than my previous insurance with the same coverages I have now, $765 a year. $140 a month is a helluva lot more than 8%.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

What you are getting in quotes and more is EXACTLY why we will all be better off to wait for our own insurance companies to follow suit. We all know age and driver's records as well as MILEAGE driven per year and geographic area drive ALL auto insurance quotes.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> What you are getting in quotes and more is EXACTLY why we will all be better off to wait for our own insurance companies to follow suit. We all know age and driver's records as well as MILEAGE driven per year and geographic area drive ALL auto insurance quotes.


Please explain why you are better off using your present insurance company that does not allow TNC than Metromile or Farmers? Much less explain why "we" are better off. I know I was not better off paying Geico more than MM while also facing the uncertainty and certain cancellation. especially after Geico sent out specific policy changes addressing their non coverage of TNC activity. Now it certainly is easier to keep your head in the sand, as you know. It takes about 1 minute to get a MM quote, yet that is too hard for you?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Bill Feit said:


> What you are getting in quotes and more is EXACTLY why we will all be better off to wait for our own insurance companies to follow suit. We all know age and driver's records as well as MILEAGE driven per year and geographic area drive ALL auto insurance quotes.


Are you truly that daft that you believe driving the public around without proper insurance is a good idea?

Some people really should only talk to themselves in their head.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Beur said:


> Are you truly that daft that you believe driving the public around without proper insurance is a good idea?
> 
> Some people really should only talk to themselves in their head.


Huh? I have "proper" insurance...what I am saying is why pay more than you should? I assure you I will jump on this as soon as my insurance company offers and I only have to pay 8% above my current rate...will you actually change to Farmers from your insurance for this?


----------



## Beav (Mar 5, 2015)

I got a Farmers quote today.

2015 prius, 15000 miles per year, no tickets, accidents, etc., Orange County CA, standard required coverage limits.

*1644.96 for 6 months
*
Even the agent called it "terrible"


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Beav said:


> I got a Farmers quote today.
> 
> 2015 prius, 15000 miles per year, no tickets, accidents, etc., Orange County CA, standard required coverage limits.
> 
> ...


Just to be clear, is this for coverage with the underwriters fully aware of your rideshare activities? It would probably be a good idea to get a quote from Metro Mile to compare.


----------



## Beav (Mar 5, 2015)

Yea, *$1644.96 *for new farmers insurance insurance with the Uber endorsement that is advertised as costing 8% on top of a standard policy.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Still a lot less than commercial insurance. Do you have any idea how much more they will charge you if you rack up substantially more miles? 15k isn't a lot for driving for Uber/Lyft.


----------



## Beav (Mar 5, 2015)

I didn't ask about more mileage. 15k is how many miles I'll put on that car as a part time uber driver.

$3290 a year for basic insurance with a simple uber endorsement to do uberx in ones spare time is absurd. What's a basic commercial policy? 4k?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Beav said:


> I didn't ask about more mileage. 15k is how many miles I'll put on that car as a part time uber driver.
> 
> $3290 a year for basic insurance with a simple uber endorsement to do uberx in ones spare time is absurd. What's a basic commercial policy? 4k?


I would imagine that the 15K miles might be "personal" miles. As the miles after ping to pickup would be covered by UBER. However they might not be tied in like MEtromile. So it might be total miles,even part time that would suck. I am not sure what you Drivers in California are waiting for. If you are not signed up with Metromile while waiting for better products by other companies you are playing some serious poker.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

Call your agent, he is qualified


----------



## Beav (Mar 5, 2015)

The miles are not differentiated as with MM. MM even with all the non uber miles I drive is half the cost.

The way farmers and uber pitch this insurance product is pretty disingenuous saying its only 8% more than their standard policy.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

It's Metro by a nose!!!


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Beav said:


> I didn't ask about more mileage. 15k is how many miles I'll put on that car as a part time uber driver.
> 
> $3290 a year for basic insurance with a simple uber endorsement to do uberx in ones spare time is absurd. What's a basic commercial policy? 4k?


Can you share what you pay today with no Rideshare endorsement?


----------



## Beav (Mar 5, 2015)

Bill Feit said:


> Can you share what you pay today with no Rideshare endorsement?


My non rideshare insurance was with mercury at about 700 a year.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Ride share amendment for USAA is only $10/mo more than the regular personal policy


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Beav said:


> My non rideshare insurance was with mercury at about 700 a year.


Wow, that is really cheap for a 45 year old in Orange County...I pay 1100 on two cars and am over 20 years older than you! Keep what you got..you are saving enough you can afford to pay Uber deductibles.


----------

